# Steam xmas sales



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yay. Post what you buy (If someones done this already send this thread to the abyss please).


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

its too early to buy anything. gotta save the money for the best deals!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

little inferno (game of the year) is 33% off


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought ArtRage Studio Pro, was $59, down to $20, 
Endless Space: Emperor Edition, was $34, down to $17.49

Not sure what else I'll buy - hopefully some more nice deals pop up


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I bought Prince of Persia last night but I think it bugged and I couldn't get past the loading screen


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, I'm getting Deus Ex : Human Revoliution :]


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Crap I wasted all my money, no steam sales for me this xmas


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hitman: Absolution, got it for £14.99. Maybe something else but I have alot already.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bought Mirrors edge and Humble Bundle 7 also which includeS:

Dungeon defenders + all dlc
Shank 2
Closure
Legends of Grimrock
Indie game: The movie
Binding of issac + dlc
Snapshot

All for £4.15! I was going to buy all the dungeon defenders dlc anyway when it went 75% off so I've saved a ton  don't really care about other stuff but might be a nice surprise.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've bought Forge and I Am Alive so far.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/qtIft.jpg


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Got Sim City 4 so far. I should get around to playing it in 2016. I still have games unplayed from 3 years ago 

Edit: Make that Sim City 4, Ys The Oath in Felghana and Ys Origin. I hate you, Steam <3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lil Sebastian said:


> *Got Sim City 4 so far. I should get around to playing it in 2016. I still have games unplayed from 3 years ago *
> 
> Edit: Make that Sim City 4, Ys The Oath in Felghana and Ys Origin. I hate you, Steam <3


That's probably true for everyone in these sales . I've only had a computer good enough to run decent games since october and I've got 16 I need to complete (Humble Bundle's play a big part though) along with a few console games.

Was going to get halflife if it got -75% off but bioshock got voted in  I guess it must of been due to everyone already owning halflife.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

So far only Limbo (& got Torchligt II as a gift).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I'm loving it, so far it has been worth the $6.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I caved again and bought all of the Darksiders 2 stuff, and the Sims 3 Pets expansion =P


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Got nothing so far. Almost caved on RPG Maker VX Ace but decided not to. I bet the good sales won't hit until after christmas.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dead Island GOTY $6.79
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY $4.99


also got some stuff from green man gaming
Sleeping Dogs. $11.90 (+ $4 cash back)

Borderlands 2 DLC off green man gaming (with 30% off code) 


I think I'm set until the summer sale now, lol. (Except I know I'm going to be buying more)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bought nothing today :cry but if Shank goes on sale I'll get that for sure, short but £1.50 sweet.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh wait I lied. I actually picked up splinter cell chaos theory for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

leave me alone said:


> *So far only Limbo* (& got Torchligt II as a gift).


Yea i picked this up last night also it was £1.70 at the time so you cant go wrong really.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was gonna buy someone Farming Simulator 2013 as a joke xmas gift, but I'm too cheap so I got an indie game called Botanicula instead. Damnit I missed the earlier sale on Farming Simulator. :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was gonna buy someone Farming Simulator 2013 as a joke xmas gift, but I'm too cheap so I got an indie game called Botanicula instead. Damnit I missed the earlier sale on Farming Simulator. :b


I wonder how many people joke buy farming simulator lol I hear it all the time.

I also bought the half life pack, half minute hero and pondering on whether or not to buy morrowind.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

im itching for torchlight to go back on sale. i was busy that day and I couldn't get to it in time. there's always next year. I am in no hurry to play it. theres a few online games waiting to be played and I have a couple of games that needs to be played from previous years.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the Sims Medieval for $2.19


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bought Spec: Ops The Line and Two Worlds II so far. I will pry buy more later on.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've only bought Torchlight 2 and that might be it for me. I'm enjoying it more than the first game, especially since it has online play.

I'm waiting for The Walking Dead to be cheaper before I buy it, since I wouldn't have the chance to play it now anyway.

I thought Bloons Tower Defense 5 was coming to Steam before the end of the year. :/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Got an extra Bioshock 1 Steam key if anyone is interested.

GC9LM-9D7CW-DLPRD


----------



## Nikabar (Dec 16, 2005)

I got Dead island,Dark soul,endless space.I will probably buy some more games before the end of the sell.There's just to many good deals and not enough money.


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been good this year and bought nothing... I've still got games I haven't played that I bought on the summer sale.... Matter of fact I still got games I haven't played from last years winter sale too..

I always have 3 weeks over xmas - Jan and it usually gets me every year but I have actually had self control this year... which is a first.

No games this sale for me!


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

This is the literally the worst Steam sale I've ever seen. Assassin's Creed III is finally on sale, but the percentage off is a joke.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

At least you guys can buy the games, I may rage if steam doesn't reply to me soon lol.

Is dead island any good?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

BeTrueToYourself said:


> At least you guys can buy the games, I may rage if steam doesn't reply to me soon lol.
> 
> Is dead island any good?


its aight'. kinda repetitive.

cant buy through the client? or web browser? or both?


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

Both, I have tried everything, doesn't make any sense and steam take forever to respond.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

A friend bought me Bastion because I'm too cheap to buy anything for myself (until next week, hopefully I'll be able to buy the Dragon Age collection by the 5th.)


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought Galactic Civilizations II for $4.99 (75% off).

Skyrim is 50% off but I don't know if my computer can handle it :teeth I won't get it; I should play the games already in my library before I buy more. :roll


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Got both bioshocks 75% off. Going through on easy since I just want the story not the challenge lol.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

^ Good games they are, how are you finding it?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bought Alan Wake and Deus ex: Human Revolution, might get LA Noire and Max Payne as well (got lots of games though so might complete some before buying them).


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Less than an hour to Xmas. Goodbye, money.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Picked a couple of indie games from my wish list; Miasmata and Shelter.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

It's finally here, IM SO HAPPY :'). BIOSHOCK PACK, HMM EVERYTHING!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Haven't found anything yet. Does anyone have the Monaco cos I'm thinking if the singleplayer is any fun in that one?

edit. Never mind, bought it already.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Nunuc said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Is "Dead Island: Game of the Year Edition" worth buying if you've never played the game?


I'm only interested in the multiplayer.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Meh, I'll probably grab something later on once they get some of the older games on sale. 

But I am eying Serious Sam 3 since it's super cheap now and it never came to consoles like Croteam promised.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

To broke to buy anything, really. Might be able to get something for $5 if I sell enough trading cards.








Richard Pawgins said:


> Is "Dead Island: Game of the Year Edition" worth buying if you've never played the game?
> 
> I'm only interested in the multiplayer.


I thought it was alright. Hard to say much against it if it's cheap enough, but it started to get boring for me after clearing the first area of the game.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Is "Dead Island: Game of the Year Edition" worth buying if you've never played the game?
> 
> I'm only interested in the multiplayer.


If you can guarantee that you have people to play this with (even only 1) then dead island is worth getting. I played a co-op with a girl who used to post on here - was really fun. But I can see it being a little samey if it were just by your self.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still hoping and praying that they'll have a deal for Saints Row 4.


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

Glue said:


> hoping Hate Plus and Agarest: Generations of War get cheaper, but I'll get them on final day if they're not.


Yeah, I had been waiting for Hate Plus for awhile, so I gave in on the first day.

Sale is somewhat meh to me this year, but I've probably spent around $35. Funnily enough, the game I'm enjoying the most was the cheapest at $0.75. (Electronic Super Joy.. I've already logged 19 hours lmao.)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been taking it easy this time, just 4 games bought so far:

Monaco
Age of Empires II HD + The Forgotten Expansion
Eldritch
Rogue Legacy

Total cost: 16,76€

edit.

Last time I went little crazy...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Counterstrike and Max Payne 3 are the only games I've bought.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fallout 3, New Vegas, N:TW and about a dozen other games I'll likely never get around to even playing.

And add Black flag to the list... I should go hide my wallet somewhere.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tempted by the Tomb Raider stuff, I wanted the new one anyway as I haven't played it yet. Just contemplating whether to get the collection or not.


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

Acquired Far Cry 3 and Starforge...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Who the **** voted Chivalry instead of Brothers?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

got skyrim and add reus to that



Nunuc said:


> Last time I went little crazy...


Games4TheWorld, look it up


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Skyrim legendary edition (already got Skyrim, but this was the cheapest way to get all the dlc)

XCOM: Enemy Within

I think thats all so far


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Games4TheWorld, look it up


I don't pirate games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> I've been taking it easy this time, just 4 games bought so far:
> 
> Monaco
> Age of Empires II HD + The Forgotten Expansion
> ...


Yeah... I'm a big Sims fan and even I skipped out on the Katy Perry one


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll brb. Sims you say? :um


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just bought Ultimate Doom for $2.49. Actually I just randomly created an account to buy it. My computer is too sucky for modern games, so I'll probably just stick to the classics until I decide to possibly buy a gaming PC.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just bought Skyrim for myself. I played a little of my bro's copy, but never got my own because I knew it would probably eat up a lot of my time. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Just bought Skyrim for myself. I played a little of my bro's copy, but never got my own because I knew it would probably eat up a lot of my time. :b


It will O_O run now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll brb. Sims you say? :um


Think that was last year I'm not sure if they're on sale this year but they might be. The sad thing is I'm pretty sure you have to buy all the sims games on steam to buy any expansions on steam  I buy them from the Orion store now so my cupboard isn't full of sims discs.

Although the new sims 3 world which looked pretty cool is almost the price of an
expansion pack, so as much as I want to buy that I'm going to pass because I think that's dumb. I think when the sims 4 comes out and I inevetibly buy it, I'll get it on steam..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Think that was last year I'm not sure if they're on sale this year but they might be. The sad thing is I'm pretty sure you have to buy all the sims games on steam to buy any expansions on steam  I buy them from the Orion store now so my cupboard isn't full of sims discs.


They're currently -60% (last year -66%, god damn EA!), except Into the Future DLC which is -40%.
7 hours left of that deal.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Blackwell games, Chains of Satinav, Memoria, Memento Mori, Dishonored DLC, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, Final Fantasy VIII, Machinarium, Overlord games, Shogun II: total War DLC, Violett, and Walking Dead Season 2.


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

I just bought Chains of Satinav and Memoria a few weeks ago, haven't gotten very far with the former....and grr now on sale?

I am playing the Starbound beta here and there but I see Terraria is on sale for $5, I think I'll get that too  Although I think I enjoy Let's Play videos of it more than playing games myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm tempted to actually buy Starbound and Terraria. Maybe i'll buy them for my niece. She loves them. I don't have enough consistency with those kind of games to buy them for myself.

Endless Space looks okay though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Think that was last year I'm not sure if they're on sale this year but they might be. The sad thing is I'm pretty sure you have to buy all the sims games on steam to buy any expansions on steam  I buy them from the Orion store now so my cupboard isn't full of sims discs.
> 
> Although the new sims 3 world which looked pretty cool is almost the price of an
> expansion pack, so as much as I want to buy that I'm going to pass because I think that's dumb. I think when the sims 4 comes out and I inevetibly buy it, I'll get it on steam..


I buy them on orion too, steam really has nothing interesting for mac anyway.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It will O_O run now.












your prophecy has come to pass !

*I'm not even doing the main story much, I'm wandering around aimlessly like an idiot exploring the map


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> your prophecy has come to pass !
> 
> *I'm not even doing the main story much, I'm wandering around aimlessly like an idiot exploring the map


People seem to either get really into it or find it completely boring. Their games suck me in too much though. I played it a lot when it came out for about four months, then less, but kept coming back to play it now and then. There's just so much to see and do.

I was playing through the Dawnguard expansion pack and lost my more recent save after my harddrive died, so I had to redo quite a bit and couldn't really be bothered. That is the only thing that stopped me getting completely sucked in again recently hah because I developed a kind of ocd playing style where I wanted to do that quest before I did some other stuff because I was roleplaying the character too much.

But now I'm modding it instead  I think they put some kind of hypnotic visual crack into their games. It's for the best they only release one every 5-6 years. :')


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Up to $7.19 in my steam wallet from selling cards for a pittance. Looks like I'll be able to get _something_ from this sale before it's over, oh boy.


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Btw you guys should check GMG (greenmangaming) every day as they have sales too and most of their games are steam codes. Most of the games work out cheaper than steam with the 20% off code they have.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Has nothing to do with Steam but don't forget that *GOG* is also having their Winter Sale which ends tomorrow (29th) I think.

http://www.gog.com/

DRM-free, no Steam/Origin/Ufail/whatever keys


----------

